# WD 40 or fluid film ?



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Someone told me its wise to every now & then, take a can of wd 40 & spray the entire engine area of my truck.

pulleys, belts, nuts, bolts, terminals,etc etc, etc etc.. he says, just put it on to help lube everything up. 

Im just wondering is this is true ? & if so wouldnt fluid film be better as a lubricant?
I just put a small squirt of fluid film on the most squeaky door hinge,,,, the stuff work immediately.

The truck is a 1996 chevy 2500 diesel 4x4.


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Salt sticks to oil. Water and vineger takes salt away.


----------



## racin84 (Dec 27, 2007)

I spray an entire can of WD-40 on my boat engine every vear when I winterize it. Keeps most nuts/bolts etc from rusting and seizing. Would not recomend spraying it directly on the belts. Remember WD-40 is originally a water displacer (hence WD). It will leave a protective film once it "dries".


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

I really think that oiling the belts would be a BAD thing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's with all this WD-40 talk?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;918922 said:


> What's with all this WD-40 talk?


Uh yeah. Fluid Film rules!


----------



## scoop56 (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluid film for sure, the only thing WD40 is good for is removing black scuff marks on linoliem flooring!!!!!
FF is awsome stuff, we deal with salt all the time here in Canada.
I have been in the automotive aftermarket for 30 yrs.
FF is THE BEST !!!!!!!!!tymusic


----------

